# Hail Mary full of grace, kill the snake and step on its face. (NSFM)



## Ysarex (Apr 18, 2012)

(NSFM) Not Safe for Methodists: Just a heads up, there's some pretty shocking Marian idolatry further down the page.

Background: I'm coming up on 3 years retired now and once I retired I started going for long walks in my neighborhood. With my camera along I started to naturally photograph what I saw.

The neighborhood: I live in St. Louis city on "The Hill." St. Louis is a Catholic city and my neighborhood is the oldest intact ethnic neighborhood in St. Louis. St. Ambrose parish, ruled by Msgnr. Bommarito, is the city's Catholic ground zero. When the local politicians want to do whatever, they "consult" with the Monsignor. I shop at Volpi's, Viviano's and DeGregorio's. Joe Fazio makes our bread and Vitali makes our cookies and cakes. Oldani and Volpi salami, locally made, is the best. Gus Volpi is pushing 80 now and he learned how to make salami from his Dad who learned from his Dad who learned from his Dad etc. all the way back to a street in Genoa. Mamma Toscano's ravioli is...... there are no words. Mamma passed now a decade ago but her son Nick keeps Mamma Campisi supplied with ravioli for Sunday brunch where you can find the Monsignor after Mass.

My wife and I tried 40 years ago to move into this neighborhood; we were "discouraged." Since then the immigration policy has been liberalized and we managed to get in as "good Catholics" although I still think I should add an "i" to the end of my last name.

The photos: In a hardcore Italian Catholic community the central figure of devotion is Mary the Mother of God. She is traditionally depicted palms turned forward while standing on a globe her heel crushing the head of a snake. You can identify a respectable Italian Catholic home by it's many statues of Mary where at least one statue must be publicly displayed in the yard -- back to my walks.

By last count I now have approx. 145 photos of Mary as seen from the sidewalks of my neighborhood. I find them rather endearing actually. Here's a couple of my favorites:

Joe

The Fatima theme is always a crowd pleaser. The Monsignor has a life-size set over at the church.








The Xmas wreath is necessary to hide the fact that Mary's original head was lost but a substitute was found.







With the entire supporting cast!







Regardless of the season -- you can count on Mary!







Mary loves America!







Hope you enjoyed them.


----------

